# John (Johnston) Dominick, Chirripo, 60's



## Andy the medic (Feb 26, 2012)

Doing a bit of research into my dads old ships etc, He was on the Chirripo among other ships in the 60's.

He never really talks much about his time at sea although I know he takes great pride in the ships he's sailed in and the places he's travelled to in them.

I'd imagine he sailed from Greenock and was only a young man, late teens to early 20's.

Anyone who knew him feel free to say hi and let me know whats ships you've been at sea with him so I can research a bit more...


Many thanks
Andy


----------

